# need recipe for peach concentrate wine



## xcaret (Nov 2, 2011)

I see in the superstore they are sellng concentrated peach juice, I would like a ecipe for winemaking using this concentrated peach juice . The list of ingredients shows sugar is included in the ingredients ,they dont say how much. I'm new at wine making ,onlt made one other peach wi ne , but used real peaches ,which I can't get now.


----------



## Julie (Nov 2, 2011)

is this a frozen concentrate?


----------



## Duster (Nov 3, 2011)

I make quite a bit of wine from juice, a couple of pointers before you get started would be to make sure that it is 100% Juice and not a juice cocktail. Also make sure it dose not contain any Potassium Sorbate.
Most juices have sugar and acid added to them inorder to adjust the taste.
With that said, get yourself a Hydrometer, at the very least if, you do not have one already. Then make your must using a fruit recipe of your choice but substitute the Juice for the fruit (do not add any Sugar or Acid yet). Take an SG reading with your hydrometer, add *inverted* sugar to bring your SG up to 1.080 - 1.085. 
Here is a link to the Wine Caculator that can help you with this.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11337
Once you have you your SG where you want it you should check your acid level. I know I will get some ridicule for this, but I do not do this, I just guess, and add 3/4 to 1 1/4 teaspoon of Acid Blend per gallon of must. Pitch your yeast and finish as normal.
Note: you do not need to add K-Meta (Potassium Metaphosphate) to a must made from juice. The juice has been pasteurized before bottled or condensed. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Duster (Nov 3, 2011)

Also Peach is one of my favorites, keep your ABV on the low side in order to let the fruit flavors show through. Also if you are referring to frozen concentrated juice, grab a couple extra to use as an F-Pack.


----------



## xcaret (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks yes I'm thinking of frozen concentrate you add water to and drink, It has sugar already.I do have a hydronemer ( sg thing) . A couple of questions ,I see a formula for making inverted sugar,I read it a couple of days ago,something like mixing 2 sugar to 1 water and boiling then letting it cool .I probably have this wrong but can find the recipe tomorrow,does this seem along the lines of making inverted sugar? 
I'm new at this , Whats an F-Pak ? 
and does ABV mean alchol by volume? 
I'll check the ingredients listed on the cans to be sure the don't have that stuff you said to look out for.
So lets say I have it all mixed and fermenting in my primary,do I just let it sit till it reaches my alcohol content then rack? how long before I rack the second time? I'm not looking for perfection ,but since I'm making it from scratch I think I may as well follow proven methods . So far I just winged it ,my presant batch of apples, crabapples ,raisin, & peaches tastes horrible ,but a little pineapple juice makes it drinkable.The alchol content is high ,that may be part of the strong taste.
Thanks,
Neil


----------



## Duster (Nov 4, 2011)

sounds like your on the right track. Inverted sugar is two parts sugar to one part water and some people like to throw small amount of lemon juice in it, heated slowly, not boiled, Heat it slowly on the stove, stirring constantly until is turns clear. 

an f-pack is used too add additional flavor to the wine. I like to add 1 can of concentrate per 2 gallons of wine when I back sweeten, but then again my wife and I prefer a sweet wine so this may be a bit much for some others.

yes ABV is "_alcohol by volume"_

once you pitch your yeast and everything is going good in the primary you should rack to your secondary after 5 to 7 days or more importantly when the SG reaches 1.01 to 1.03. Don't forget to stir your wine in the primary a couple of times a day to give the yeast some O2. Once you rack to your secondary O2 becomes bad for the wine.

The second racking will come in about 2 to 3 months after the first when the wine is dry (SG bellow 1.00). This is when you will want to add your K-Meta (Potassium Metaphosphate) and your Potassium Sorbate to stabilize. 

then allow your wine to clear, give it another 3 to 6 months then rack again, a another pitch of K-meta, back sweeten. Rack it again in about another month then bottle. The racking will depended on how the wine is clearing.

the "rocket fuel" taste is from adding too much sugar at the beginning.

These are just the basics to get you going, Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 4, 2011)

I teach home wine making classes and here is a recipe that I put together for students which uses frozen concentrate (peach/white grape) found in your grocery store. I put the recipe together to read like the instructions in a wine kit making a bit easier for newbies to follow.

View attachment Peach wine (kit style).pdf


----------

